# DMX Servo Controller



## MyNightmare (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey ya'll I just came across a DIY DMX servo controller for those of you who use DMX in light shows. http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/servo.htm I lucked out and found a site that made these, bought the last two @$9 I sent an email to find out if what I ordered is a PCB, kit, or assembled product as it wasn't clear (most likely PCB) and also if they will or could get more. I'll keep ya'll informed.


----------



## MyNightmare (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep, he can get more. Anyone interested?

I created this based on the following site: http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/servo.htm

I did use the LPT programmer based on: 
http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/light/ressources/an111.pdf
Parts used:
ATMEGA8515-16PU
8mhz Crystal
2 27pF capacitors
2 390 ohm resistors
120 ohm resistors
2 RJ45 jacks
40 pin breakaway header
Green LED
Red LED
4 Jumpers
One neat thing is that the board can also drive a stepper motor (see the hennes site) with the addition of a ULN2803.


----------



## HayesHalloween (Jan 27, 2012)

*dmx servo controller*

I am building a Jack Skellington Animatronic and am looking to control my servos with a dmx controller. What equipment do you recommend me getting?


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

If you're going to go the DIY route you may want to look into the Propeller processor from Parallax; it is very easy to program and amazingly powerful. In this article I discuss how to build a DMX interface for a board called the Propeller Platform (that I created for my column):

-- http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Downloads/docs/cols/nv/prop/col/nvp3.pdf

This will show you how easy it is. I have DMX, Servo, and Dimmer libraries available (in the Parallax Object Exchange) that will really simplify your work. With eight 32-bit cores, the Propeller chip is a fantastic tool for animatronics control.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I am very interested in a $9 DMX Servo controller.
For $9 what did you get (and more importantly) what didn't you get?


----------

